
HN top colors - reimertz
https://news.ycombinator.com/topcolors
======
HAL9OOO
What is this supposed to represent? Colors used on the HN board or was this a
user poll?

~~~
greenyoda
HN user profiles have a setting called "topcolor" which allows you to change
the color of the orange (by default) bar at the top of the page to any color
you like. If I remember correctly, the feature is enabled if you have some
number of karma points.

I find the feature useful to visually differentiate a logged-in HN session (my
color) vs. a logged-out HN session (orange).

Apparently, this is a list of all the colors that HN users have set their
'topcolors' to. (I set mine to '66dd66', which indeed shows up on the list.)
Why someone found it useful to keep track of this list of colors is anyone's
guess.

It looks like HN is a very diverse community, at least in terms of their
favorite colors.

